# My Russian Tortoises ❤️



## Janelle Green (Oct 9, 2016)

I can not get pictures to post to the album on here so I will post my pictures of my babies on here . I have an adult male Russian tort named Franklin And am soon adding 2 baby Russian torts to our family . My name is Janelle by the way and we live in Colorado , I have 2 sons and lots of animals  Follow our life on Instagram - Nellelynn7


----------



## Janelle Green (Oct 9, 2016)

Mom found me a dandelion today in late fall


----------



## Janelle Green (Oct 9, 2016)

Getting into moms tomato garden today


----------



## Jodie (Oct 9, 2016)

Cute little guy. FYI, I believe tomato plants are toxic.


----------



## Janelle Green (Oct 9, 2016)

He doesn't eat them and he doesn't eat tomatoes


----------



## leigti (Oct 9, 2016)

Yes, tomato plants are definitely toxic. The leaves and the stems. Chances are your tortoise won't eat it but I would not let him near it anyway. 
Squash plants are not toxic and they tend to like the leaves and the flowers. That's the only reason I grew squash a couple years ago was to feed the flowers to the tortoises


----------



## Janelle Green (Oct 9, 2016)

Thanx for the idea I'll have to grow some next summer I love squash as well so win win


----------



## Janelle Green (Oct 10, 2016)

Franklin's Cute Tort butt


----------



## Kasia (Oct 10, 2016)

Janelle Green said:


> View attachment 189217
> Franklin's Cute Tort butt


Awww, awesome leggis as well


----------



## Janelle Green (Oct 10, 2016)

My sweet babies that will be 1 December 5th. Zoey is the top and Cleo the bottom -Russian Tortoises


----------



## Janelle Green (Oct 11, 2016)

Zoey and Cleos indoor home


----------



## GingerLove (Oct 11, 2016)

Super cute!!!!!!!!! The first picture is AMAZING!!! Such a cute face! Love your torts! Russians are the best, right?


----------



## Janelle Green (Oct 11, 2016)

GingerLove said:


> Super cute!!!!!!!!! The first picture is AMAZING!!! Such a cute face! Love your torts! Russians are the best, right?


Yes they are I haven't had another type of tortoise but research says their the best lol I could have a million I love them so much


----------



## leigti (Oct 11, 2016)

That is a nice size bin for one tortoise. Get another one and that way you can separate the two. Tortoises and especially Russians do not do well in Paris, you'll end up with one tortoise that is sick and possibly dead. Three tortoises and three enclosures and everybody will be happy and healthy. 
You may possibly be able to keep all three tortoises in an outdoor pen, if it is very large and has lots of hides in sight.. barriers . But that might be a couple years away.
They are very cute. Add some light to the other end of the bin and the tortoises will be much more likely to go over there. Just a regular old household lightbulb will work. Don't have to worry about the heat or UVB for that one.


----------



## Janelle Green (Oct 11, 2016)

Ok I was wondering what to do with that side because I wanted it to be the cool side , they sleep over there at night. I have a sight barrier in middle that divides the enclosure so they both have their own side. She had all 5 together I guess. I hear babies can be together for first few years and ya they'll all eventually be in one massive enclosure but their to small now to be out with Franklin .


----------



## Janelle Green (Oct 11, 2016)

leigti said:


> That is a nice size bin for one tortoise. Get another one and that way you can separate the two. Tortoises and especially Russians do not do well in Paris, you'll end up with one tortoise that is sick and possibly dead. Three tortoises and three enclosures and everybody will be happy and healthy.
> You may possibly be able to keep all three tortoises in an outdoor pen, if it is very large and has lots of hides in sight.. barriers . But that might be a couple years away.
> They are very cute. Add some light to the other end of the bin and the tortoises will be much more likely to go over there. Just a regular old household lightbulb will work. Don't have to worry about the heat or UVB for that one.


So I have one outdoor enclosure right now and I know they need to be quarantined from my other tortoise so do I need to build them their own outdoor enclosure or can they use that one while he's not in it?


----------



## Janelle Green (Oct 11, 2016)

Cleo enjoying the nice fall day


----------



## Janelle Green (Oct 11, 2016)

My big girl Zoey


----------



## Janelle Green (Oct 11, 2016)

leigti said:


> That is a nice size bin for one tortoise. Get another one and that way you can separate the two. Tortoises and especially Russians do not do well in Paris, you'll end up with one tortoise that is sick and possibly dead. Three tortoises and three enclosures and everybody will be happy and healthy.
> You may possibly be able to keep all three tortoises in an outdoor pen, if it is very large and has lots of hides in sight.. barriers . But that might be a couple years away.
> They are very cute. Add some light to the other end of the bin and the tortoises will be much more likely to go over there. Just a regular old household lightbulb will work. Don't have to worry about the heat or UVB for that one.


What does your indoor look like? Could I see some pictures to get ideas for mine ?im
Building Franklin a bigger one next week and j want to do a bridge leading to a big hideout on my hatchling enclosure.


----------



## leigti (Oct 11, 2016)

Janelle Green said:


> So I have one outdoor enclosure right now and I know they need to be quarantined from my other tortoise so do I need to build them their own outdoor enclosure or can they use that one while he's not in it?


I heard it's going to be 80° there on Friday! That's just crazy. On that day it's definitely warm enough to keep your tortoise outside. Quarantine means that they can't be together, even sharing an enclosure when the other one isn't in there is technically together because there's germs etc. left over from the other tortoise. But basically your spring is over and your tortoises are going to be spending the next few months inside. If those tortoises are a year old I would say it's getting near time to separate them. It doesn't matter that their siblings, if they are, they will still fight and one will dominate. 
Do you have a temperature gun? That will allow you to know what the temperature is anywhere you point. This is handy in a lot of ways. For an outdoor enclosure you can pointed at the ground and you will sometimes see you that the temperature is surprisingly higher on the ground than the air temperature. I have been able to put my tortoise outside on a sunny day in the 60s. The sun is the important part. I look forward to seeing your new outdoor enclosure next spring.


----------



## Janelle Green (Oct 11, 2016)

Ya we have some gorgeous fall days even winter some days will be 65 sunny love it. I'm
At petsmart now shopping for they small outdoor enclosure for fall/winter on our nice days


----------



## Janelle Green (Oct 11, 2016)

I can't wait for spring half my backyard will
Be their outdoor enclosure I have so many ideas


----------



## leigti (Oct 11, 2016)

This is part of it, the other half across the bridge is basically a mirror image because I have no creativity  check out the enclosures section here on the forum. There are some very creative people with great enclosures.


----------



## GingerLove (Oct 11, 2016)

Nice ramp, @leigti ! I just finished building one! Out of curiosity... you and Janelle keep referring to different halves. Is one half shaded or something? Just curious.


----------



## leigti (Oct 11, 2016)

Janelle Green said:


> Ya we have some gorgeous fall days even winter some days will be 65 sunny love it. I'm
> At petsmart now shopping for they small outdoor enclosure for fall/winter on our nice days


A large plastic bin would be the easiest. And it will help keep the heat in.


----------



## leigti (Oct 11, 2016)

GingerLove said:


> Nice ramp, @leigti ! I just finished building one! Out of curiosity... you and Janelle keep referring to different halves. Is one half shaded or something? Just curious.


She is talking about the dark half of the enclosure for her to small Russians. I am talking about the second half of the enclosure that is connected by the ramp. The enclosure is basically to stock thanks connected by a ramp. With a clear shower curtain over the top to keep heat in.


----------



## Janelle Green (Oct 11, 2016)

I'm talking about separate sides I have one cool humidity side and one warmer side with bark I also have the enclosure divided and the only way they can get to each side is by going through the log . I put a divider in because I have 2 babies and want them to have their own privacy and space. People make some awesome enclosures , I am so thrilled with how mine turned out ,I designed it and my husband built it but I helped lol. It's actually very easy to build one if you have power tools , my husbands a contractor so it was nothing for him to make one


----------



## Janelle Green (Oct 11, 2016)

Here's a better picture of how I separated my enclosure. Babies need more humidity so it helps keep one side nice and cool and humid. I added half a lid so my toddler does not get into the enclosure. It's so fun building them we can't wait to start on the next one which will be massive because eventually they all 3 will be together when the girls get a lot bigger. We want to do Plexi glass siding on front so we can see in from that way and want to do double tiered. We'll probably make the girls a double tiered enclosure so each has their own enclosure completely. My divider is working out great though they'll switch sides and both sleep on opposite sides, I want them to eat on opposite sides as well. Building their outdoor enclosure now I got such good stuff at petsmart tonight for it  big rock cave that they can climb and bask on


----------



## Janelle Green (Oct 11, 2016)

leigti said:


> A large plastic bin would be the easiest. And it will help keep the heat in.


It is easiest and cheapest just not very nice looking lol and as I am a women I like my house to look nice so I went with tortoise table and we are going to stain it light antique blue


----------



## Janelle Green (Oct 11, 2016)

My petsmart haul tonight for the girls fall/winter outdoor enclosure. Used for nice days only


----------



## Janelle Green (Oct 11, 2016)

Made the tortoises a tort bath got a fabric bath mat so they can't slide around they'll be so relaxed and just bought a plastic tub spent $14 making it


----------



## leigti (Oct 11, 2016)

For a winter outdoor enclosure in Colorado, he'll only be out there for maybe an hour or two on a very few days so you don't need anything fancy. 
You said you have a cool humid side and then a bark side. Humidity should be the same throughout. And they should have a warm humid hide. Cold and humidity together usually leads to respiratory infections. Russians aren't as touchy about that as say Leopard tortoises but still . 
Yeah, my enclosure is definitely not pretty. But it works. The hatchlings enclosure is prettier.


----------



## Janelle Green (Oct 11, 2016)

leigti said:


> For a winter outdoor enclosure in Colorado, he'll only be out there for maybe an hour or two on a very few days so you don't need anything fancy.
> You said you have a cool humid side and then a bark side. Humidity should be the same throughout. And they should have a warm humid hide. Cold and humidity together usually leads to respiratory infections. Russians aren't as touchy about that as say Leopard tortoises but still .
> Yeah, my enclosure is definitely not pretty. But it works. The hatchlings enclosure is prettier.
> View attachment 189276


Ya I just call it the cool side because the coco and it's nice and dark with the big plant in the corner but I mist both sides so ya both have humidity. Your enclosure is very pretty! I love it I have a glass one for Franklin as well so pretty love to be able to see everything. What type of tortoises do you have ? Also how often should I give the girls a bath? The owner told me once a week but I bathe Franklin 2x a week


----------



## Janelle Green (Oct 11, 2016)

I know it doesn't have to be fancy but I like them to look like zen gardens lol I love building the enclosures it's so fun for me so I really get into the outdoor enclosures. I just can't wait for spring to do their huge one , my yard is divided by a side walk down the middle so I'm going to put them on the smaller side going to use bricks for the walls I like that look better.


----------



## leigti (Oct 11, 2016)

There are some very creative enclosures out there. Very pretty ones also. Setting up the enclosures is a lot of fun. And he will probably find that it never really ends. At least for me I am always tweaking things. I tweak the outdoor enclosure before summer and then I tweak the indoor enclosure before winter. I have Russian tortoises.


----------



## Janelle Green (Oct 11, 2016)

Oh great  best tortoise! How many do you have ? And ya it does seem to never end lol just come up with more ideas.


----------



## Janelle Green (Oct 11, 2016)

Can you find the Tortoise?


----------



## leigti (Oct 11, 2016)

Oh wow, I'm really not good at this. I'd say the top left corner and then at the bottom below the greens. Just an FYI, try putting the greens on a terra-cotta plate or a piece of slate or rock. That way your tortoises don't ingest any more of the substrate than they have to. They will still kick it around and drag it around but at least some of it will stay clean.


----------



## leigti (Oct 11, 2016)

I have one adult and one hatchling. I've had the adult for about four years and the hatchling for less than a month. Tortoises are addicting. If I had the time money and space I would have many of them but two is good for now.


----------



## Janelle Green (Oct 11, 2016)

I pretty much got the 2nd hatchling for free , I was only planing on buying one but we became friends and I let her come check their enclosure and my house out so she gave me a great deal I couldn't pass up but ya it's a super expensive hobby.


----------



## Janelle Green (Oct 12, 2016)

Built my babies an outdoor fall/winter enclosure to get a few hours sometimes. I built it in the rain and I'm soaking wet and cold now lol so they better love it. The big rock is a rock cave that they can enter on either side and also climb on top and bask in the sunlight


----------



## leigti (Oct 12, 2016)

Those will work. What are they made out of? Is that wood or plastic?


----------



## Janelle Green (Oct 12, 2016)

leigti said:


> Those will work. What are they made out of? Is that wood or plastic?


A very thick plastic , their called flood tables or something like that gardeners use them and has 2 holes at bottom for drainage when it rains and snows so substrate doesn't get bacteria and start smelling


----------



## Janelle Green (Oct 12, 2016)

and yes they work great ! Franklin loves his and I put a barrier around his to make sure he can't get out


----------



## leigti (Oct 12, 2016)

Nice. Look like they would work well. A hardware cloth lid and it would be predator proof, pretty well anyway.


----------



## Marcus Harrison (Oct 12, 2016)

I love the ramp in the posts earlier! I made one for my Russian too


----------



## Janelle Green (Oct 12, 2016)

Marcus Harrison said:


> I love the ramp in the posts earlier! I made one for my Russian too
> View attachment 189335
> View attachment 189336
> View attachment 189337


Thank you for posting pictures of your ramp I've been wanting to make one and didn't know how and I have tons of craft Popsicle sticks  .


----------



## Janelle Green (Oct 12, 2016)

leigti said:


> Nice. Look like they would work well. A hardware cloth lid and it would be predator proof, pretty well anyway.


Great idea  thank you , I'm usually outside most the time when their outside and what's nice is I can see both the enclosures out of my kitchen Windows cuz I have floor to ceiling Windows . I am going to add garden wooden fencing around both as well


----------



## Marcus Harrison (Oct 12, 2016)

Janelle Green said:


> Thank you for posting pictures of your ramp I've been wanting to make one and didn't know how and I have tons of craft Popsicle sticks  .


I went to my local craft store and bought a big shelf of wood and cut it to size, I just screwed in some holders under it and balanced it on top, tort loves it!


----------



## Janelle Green (Oct 12, 2016)

Marcus Harrison said:


> I went to my local craft store and bought a big shelf of wood and cut it to size, I just screwed in some holders under it and balanced it on top, tort loves it!
> View attachment 189338


I love it I am going to get my sticks out and come up with something, great idea ! What glue did you use? I think I have super glue and rubber cement


----------



## Janelle Green (Oct 12, 2016)

leigti said:


> This is part of it, the other half across the bridge is basically a mirror image because I have no creativity  check out the enclosures section here on the forum. There are some very creative people with great enclosures.
> View attachment 189270


I love your enclosure! You did a great job , I love seeing everyone's creative ideas


----------



## Janelle Green (Oct 12, 2016)

Better picture of my girls outdoor enclosure . Today it's rainy and cold so they can't go and explore their new enclosure


----------



## leigti (Oct 12, 2016)

Janelle Green said:


> Did you enter the contest? Would love to see your picture if you did


No, I didn't enter.


----------



## Janelle Green (Oct 12, 2016)

leigti said:


> No, I didn't enter.


Oh dang I would of loved to see your baby  you'll have to show me some Pictures  I wish I could get the photo album to work.


----------



## Marcus Harrison (Oct 13, 2016)

Janelle Green said:


> I love it I am going to get my sticks out and come up with something, great idea ! What glue did you use? I think I have super glue and rubber cement


I avoided glue. If she eats it then that's terrible. It also smells quite bad so I didn't do that, I used nails and screws. If you are going to use glue be careful, she will try to eat it


----------



## Janelle Green (Oct 13, 2016)

Marcus Harrison said:


> I avoided glue. If she eats it then that's terrible. It also smells quite bad so I didn't do that, I used nails and screws. If you are going to use glue be careful, she will try to eat it


You nailed the Popsicle stick together ?


----------



## Marcus Harrison (Oct 13, 2016)

Janelle Green said:


> Hey if you haven't voted yet for the contest cite for my boy #14 Franklin


Will do


----------



## Janelle Green (Oct 13, 2016)

Marcus Harrison said:


> Will do


Thank you


----------



## GingerLove (Oct 13, 2016)

If you hot glue the popsicle sticks and then nail them to the edge it seems to be really sturdy and work great. My tort hasn't even noticed the glue. I can attach a picture later, if you want. And @Janelle Green, I still love your photo, but I was in a weird mood last night and picked "baby" pictures. I hope you aren't offended.  Sorry.


----------



## Janelle Green (Oct 13, 2016)

GingerLove said:


> If you hot glue the popsicle sticks and then nail them to the edge it seems to be really sturdy and work great. My tort hasn't even noticed the glue. I can attach a picture later, if you want. And @Janelle Green, I still love your photo, but I was in a weird mood last night and picked "baby" pictures. I hope you aren't offended.  Sorry.


Not at all! And perfect would love to see some photos


----------



## Janelle Green (Oct 13, 2016)

GingerLove said:


> If you hot glue the popsicle sticks and then nail them to the edge it seems to be really sturdy and work great. My tort hasn't even noticed the glue. I can attach a picture later, if you want. And @Janelle Green, I still love your photo, but I was in a weird mood last night and picked "baby" pictures. I hope you aren't offended.  Sorry.


He fixed all the photos and everyone has to vote again


----------



## Janelle Green (Oct 13, 2016)

Beautiful day out today so all my babies are outside


----------



## Gillian M (Oct 13, 2016)

Janelle Green said:


> View attachment 189268
> Cleo enjoying the nice fall day


Simply gorgeous!


----------



## Gillian M (Oct 13, 2016)

A very nice thread of your cute torts @Janelle Green . 

Thanks for sharing. I really did enjoy it.


----------



## Janelle Green (Oct 13, 2016)

Gillian Moore said:


> A very nice thread of your cute torts @Janelle Green .
> 
> Thanks for sharing. I really did enjoy it.


Thank you I appreciate you taking your time to look at my babies I can't get the photo album to work so decided to post all my pictures here


----------



## Janelle Green (Oct 13, 2016)

Zoey's Halloween picture she's so tiny compared to the pumpkin


----------



## leigti (Oct 13, 2016)

Janelle Green said:


> Oh dang I would of loved to see your baby  you'll have to show me some Pictures  I wish I could get the photo album to work.


This is Luka

just a little over a month old.


----------



## Gillian M (Oct 14, 2016)

Janelle Green said:


> View attachment 189430
> Zoey's Halloween picture she's so tiny compared to the pumpkin


Cute. Though I was wondering: "Wouldn't the size of that pumpkin frighten poor Zoey?"


----------



## Janelle Green (Oct 14, 2016)

Probab


Gillian Moore said:


> Cute. Though I was wondering: "Wouldn't the size of that pumpkin frighten poor Zoey?"


haha probably and she wanted to eat it at the same time she didn't know what to think lol I tried to use the pumpkin to show her size she's so tiny adorable


----------



## Janelle Green (Oct 14, 2016)

leigti said:


> This is Luka
> View attachment 189444
> just a little over a month old.


Omg soo cute and Luka is one of my favorite names I was going to name my son Luca but my sister in law named her son Lucas so couldn't lol


----------



## Janelle Green (Oct 16, 2016)

Cleo eating her dinner


----------



## Marcus Harrison (Oct 16, 2016)

Janelle Green said:


> You nailed the Popsicle stick together ?


Sorry for the late reply, just seen it. No we screwed them together it snapped a bit but it won't come off and it's really sturdy. We placed 3 on top of each other so there's more for her feet to grip


----------



## Janelle Green (Oct 16, 2016)

I am going to try and make one love the idea


----------



## Janelle Green (Oct 16, 2016)

I just love my babies


----------



## Janelle Green (Oct 16, 2016)

We have decided to cancel our account on tortoiseforum due to a few rude guests on here, which I was warned out before joining but still wanted to give it a try . Forums are hard there's a lot of opinionated people out there and some people just want to be plan mean for no reason and hurtful. So we have decided to part ways for now , we are very active on our Instagram and have a wonderful tortoise community of friends on there if your one of my friends on here please follow us at greenfamilyzoo on Instagram! Thank you and hope to hear from you all again ✌


----------



## Janelle Green (Oct 16, 2016)

Girls say goodbye and goodnight


----------



## Yvonne G (Oct 21, 2016)

Good bye, Janelle!

In case anyone is interested, Janelle expressed a hope that she was eligible to enter the calendar contest. she was told by a moderator that she was not, having joined 9/27 with the join by date being 9/1. She entered anyway. We didn't realize the mistake until she had vote bombed about 8 or 9 different threads asking people to vote for her picture and someone turned her in. When she was told she is not eligible she told me I should have let her know the rules prior to her joining. I told her that the rules are clearly stated at the top of the thread. She then told me I was rude.


----------



## leigti (Oct 21, 2016)

**** happens.


----------



## Janelle Green (Oct 25, 2016)

Yvonne G said:


> Good bye, Janelle!
> First off I was told that I was allowed to enter and had sent in multiple pictures to get the photo right I even emailed and asked if I could enter because of the dates and I was told I was allowed I have every email saved on my yahoo account  I did not know posting a picture of my tortoise saying vote for Franklin was a bad thing called promotion and with a lot of photo contests your more than welcome to do so. And that is why I was removed off the calendar contest because I posted and asked for a vote not because my date . You pick the pictures that are allowed into the contest if my join in date was incorrect and a
> Problem the picture should of never been in the contest than and that is your mistake am I right ? And when people make mistakes like that they fix them and not by removing someone completely out of a contest your just straight rude. Now your on my thread being immature and trying to stir drama. No one cares why I want to leaves this forum I can do what I please I didn't need your input on my thread . Go find something better to do than being a straight ***** to me and leave me alone. This is supposed to be a place to meet friends not cause drama don't talk to me again please stay off my threads
> In case anyone is interested, Janelle expressed a hope that she was eligible to enter the calendar contest. she was told by a moderator that she was not, having joined 9/27 with the join by date being 9/1. She entered anyway. We didn't realize the mistake until she had vote bombed about 8 or 9 different threads asking people to vote for her picture and someone turned her in. When she was told she is not eligible she told me I should have let her know the rules prior to her joining. I told her that the rules are clearly stated at the top of the thread. She then told me I was rude.


----------



## Janelle Green (Oct 25, 2016)

My husband surprised me with a new baby while we were shopping at repticon for tortoise supplies. Meet Foxy! My red footed tortoise I also scored some tortoise terrarium grass seeds for their indoor enclosures


----------



## Janelle Green (Oct 25, 2016)

leigti said:


> **** happens.


Yes it does thank u for not being rude


----------



## leigti (Oct 25, 2016)

Welcome back. Wow, you jumped into this tortoise thing with both feet  read foots will need a lot more humidity than the Russians, so make sure the outdoor enclosure has lots of shade and lots of plants and moisture. Colorado is pretty darn dry but you can make it work. Just check out the care sheets and you'll find out what you need for that species. One thing I found out interesting about them is that they don't usually bask, so you don't need a mercury vapor bulb but you do need a UVB long fluorescent bulb. Now you can tell your husband he can help you build all the enclosures you're going to need


----------



## Janelle Green (Oct 25, 2016)

My girls eating apples for the first time


----------



## Janelle Green (Oct 25, 2016)

leigti said:


> Welcome back. Wow, you jumped into this tortoise thing with both feet  read foots will need a lot more humidity than the Russians, so make sure the outdoor enclosure has lots of shade and lots of plants and moisture. Colorado is pretty darn dry but you can make it work. Just check out the care sheets and you'll find out what you need for that species. One thing I found out interesting about them is that they don't usually bask, so you don't need a mercury vapor bulb but you do need a UVB long fluorescent bulb. Now you can tell your husband he can help you build all the enclosures you're going to need


Ya I got her enclosure humidity perfect now  Ya I'm at 4 tortoises haha good thing I have tons of space. I got her abunch of plants for her enclosures. I have both bulbs for her I just use the basking one for a little bit. I wonder if getting a humidifier and putting it in her room will help to. She's really sweet it's supposed to be his baby but I'm the one taking care of her of coarse lol. We're building half the back yard into outdoor tortoise enclosures in the spring. Right now I just have 3 small outdoor enclosures for the fall. She walks slow like she's this big giant it's hilarious


----------



## Janelle Green (Oct 25, 2016)

Good thing I'm a stay at home mom and have all the time to take care of them. I'm outside with them all day long it's my therapy so relaxing watching them outside


----------



## Oxalis (Oct 26, 2016)

Janelle Green said:


> View attachment 190465
> My husband surprised me with a new baby while we were shopping at repticon for tortoise supplies. Meet Foxy! My red footed tortoise I also scored some tortoise terrarium grass seeds for their indoor enclosures


Awww, what a cutie.


----------



## Janelle Green (Oct 26, 2016)

Food for the week for my Red Foot Tortoise. Green bell peppers . Spring mix . Mushrooms . Hard boiled egg . Black berries . Mango.. all organic from Sprouts Farmers Market


----------



## Janelle Green (Oct 26, 2016)

My husband got a piece of Plexi glass cut today to fit over top part of Foxys enclosure and now the humidity is at 86 and it's doing great she loves when the mister comes on sticks her head way out to get rained on. I just love her so much what a beautiful tortoise now I'm a huge red foot fan! Yes I use a 75 gal glass terrarium I went with glass for her to help with the humidity she does not bump into the glass at all. My Russians do but their in a tortoise table. I will have to upgrade in size I'm hoping it'll last 6months she's 5incches long


----------



## Ashley96 (Oct 26, 2016)

All your tortoises are adorable! Your Russian tortoise photos make me want one even more  Foxy is a good looking tortoise as well!


----------



## Janelle Green (Oct 26, 2016)

Ashley96 said:


> All your tortoises are adorable! Your Russian tortoise photos make me want one even more  Foxy is a good looking tortoise as well!


Thank you so much What kind of tortoise do you have and how many?


----------



## Janelle Green (Oct 26, 2016)

leigti said:


> This is Luka
> View attachment 189444
> just a little over a month old.


Soo damn cute


----------



## Ashley96 (Oct 26, 2016)

Janelle Green said:


> Thank you so much What kind of tortoise do you have and how many?



I have no tortoises! Hoping to get one eventually but just learning what I can for now. I just own two ball pythons.


----------



## Janelle Green (Oct 26, 2016)

Ashley96 said:


> I have no tortoises! Hoping to get one eventually but just learning what I can for now. I just own two ball pythons.


Are you looking for a small species of tortoise or larger? They make amazing pets! I have 15 animals and their my favorite pet by far


----------



## Janelle Green (Oct 26, 2016)

My favorite picture of FoxyShe loves her little pool! Enjoying a warm fall day she's such a beautiful tortoise I couldn't be happier with the baby my husband got me


----------



## Ashley96 (Oct 26, 2016)

Janelle Green said:


> Are you looking for a small species of tortoise or larger? They make amazing pets! I have 15 animals and their my favorite pet by far



Definitely the smaller species like Russians.


----------



## Janelle Green (Oct 27, 2016)

Ashley96 said:


> Definitely the smaller species like Russians.


Only get one if you do Russians they don't get along well with another or you would have to do a big tortoise table with 1 male 2+ females. I have 1 male and 2 females together and so far getting along great! I have a divider in middle of tortoise table and log hideout they go through to get to each side. If you get a Russian order online from tortoise supply backwater reptiles lls reptiles and get a captive bred baby. Adults you find in your local pet stores will be wild caught and can have parasites diseases. Plus babies are super cute! So fun to watch them grow and they grow slowly so tiny for awhile Russians are very easy to care for great for first tortoise and they have amazing personalities very hardy tortoises. Males are smaller than the females. I hope you get a baby soon!!


----------



## Janelle Green (Oct 27, 2016)

Got the humidity on point!I put a small water dish near plant to add humidity she also has a big water dish she can soak in I want to add more live plants tomorrow to help with keeping the humidity high.
View attachment 190604


----------



## Janelle Green (Oct 27, 2016)

Foxy has 3 water dishes in her winter indoor enclosure. One small one and 2 big soaking pools. I'm going to add more live plants. Water dishes and live plants help with keeping the humidity high and red foots need a 70%+ humidity. I live in Colorado and it's very dry here so I'm using a 75 gallon glass terrarium to help keep humidity high. She's very small only 5inches when she gets bigger I will make a 6ftx6ft tortoise table they also will live outside spring-fall. Inside only on cold days and cold nights.  anyone looking to own a red foot in a dry climate state you still can do so! A lot of work but well worth it


----------



## Marcus Harrison (Oct 27, 2016)

Russians are definitely the way to go. Quite easy to look after (in comparison to others), cute and stay fairly small. As Janelle said, don't get two though.







They are just a few of the pictures I have oh my Russian. I've only had her 1-2 months and already I have all of them photos, their personalities are just brilliant, (well I can't speak for them all, I've only had one). Good fun.


----------



## Janelle Green (Oct 27, 2016)

Marcus Harrison said:


> Russians are definitely the way to go. Quite easy to look after (in comparison to others), cute and stay fairly small. As Janelle said, don't get two though.
> View attachment 190618
> View attachment 190619
> View attachment 190620
> ...


Russians are great ! Full of tons of personality love my Russians so much Perfect size tortoise


----------



## Oxalis (Oct 27, 2016)

Ashley96 said:


> I have no tortoises! Hoping to get one eventually but just learning what I can for now. I just own two ball pythons.


Those ball pythons are so cute when they're little!  Them and corn snakes. <3


Janelle Green said:


> View attachment 190586
> My husband got a piece of Plexi glass cut today to fit over top part of Foxys enclosure and now the humidity is at 86 and it's doing great she loves when the mister comes on sticks her head way out to get rained on. I just love her so much what a beautiful tortoise now I'm a huge red foot fan! Yes I use a 75 gal glass terrarium I went with glass for her to help with the humidity she does not bump into the glass at all. My Russians do but their in a tortoise table. I will have to upgrade in size I'm hoping it'll last 6months she's 5incches long


That humidity should be awesome for the little redfoot darling.  I love live plants in the enclosure too. It's something I'd love to add when we extend our Russian's enclosure.


Marcus Harrison said:


> Russians are definitely the way to go. Quite easy to look after (in comparison to others), cute and stay fairly small. As Janelle said, don't get two though.
> View attachment 190618
> View attachment 190619
> View attachment 190620
> ...


Steve, my Russian, kind of fell in my lap but he's such a sweetie-pie! He is my everything! <3 I love his manageable size and personality.


----------



## Janelle Green (Oct 27, 2016)

Oxalis said:


> Those ball pythons are so cute when they're little!  Them and corn snakes. <3
> 
> That humidity should be awesome for the little redfoot darling.  I love live plants in the enclosure too. It's something I'd love to add when we extend our Russian's enclosure.
> 
> Steve, my Russian, kind of fell in my lap but he's such a sweetie-pie! He is my everything! <3 I love his manageable size and personality.


I have a male Russian named Franklin he's my first tortoise and I adore him he's got the best personality he's very nice nice to other tortoises to its awesome. I added some live plants with my Russians and they love them they sleep and hide under them. Home Depot has a sale right now 3/$10 on small plants perfect for enclosures


----------



## Marcus Harrison (Oct 27, 2016)

They're the best. Some others I think are cuter and more vibrant but none are as perfectly matched for a pet. They're chilled, funny and manageable. One thing I have leant though, they do need quite a lot of attention, which is fine, but I see why people get rid of them, it is a little hard sometimes.


----------



## Janelle Green (Oct 27, 2016)

Marcus Harrison said:


> They're the best. Some others I think are cuter and more vibrant but none are as perfectly matched for a pet. They're chilled, funny and manageable. One thing I have leant though, they do need quite a lot of attention, which is fine, but I see why people get rid of them, it is a little hard sometimes.


Franklin my Russian is the cutest tortoise I have loves his head rubs goes crazy for them. People need to do research before getting one because they are work , it's sad seeing so many on Craigslist not being taken care of right I wis I could adopt them all


----------



## Janelle Green (Oct 27, 2016)

Oxalis said:


> Those ball pythons are so cute when they're little!  Them and corn snakes. <3
> 
> That humidity should be awesome for the little redfoot darling.  I love live plants in the enclosure too. It's something I'd love to add when we extend our Russian's enclosure.
> 
> Steve, my Russian, kind of fell in my lap but he's such a sweetie-pie! He is my everything! <3 I love his manageable size and personality.


No no no snakes are not cute lol I would never own one , my son loves them the bigger the better icky


----------



## TheSulcata (Oct 27, 2016)

I love snakes! I really love all creatures (except insects, sorry for all you entemology guys)


----------



## Janelle Green (Oct 27, 2016)

TheSulcata said:


> I love snakes! I really love all creatures (except insects, sorry for all you entemology guys)


I love all creatures but insects and snakes lol and birds I would not have a bird as a pet annoying and stinky lol


----------



## Janelle Green (Oct 27, 2016)

Might cave in today and grab some tortoise pellets to throw into Foxys food I can't get her to eat much and I'm worried . Hopefully she's eating while she's walking around my garden


----------



## Janelle Green (Oct 28, 2016)

My girl Foxy is so happy her humidity has been staying at 80-83 and temp at 72 degrees. She's been outside every day for 6 days in a row now for 5-8hours at a time it's, been a beautiful fall here in Colorado


----------



## Janelle Green (Oct 28, 2016)

I guess I need to rename my thread to My tortoises lol so far we have 4 and always possibility to grow we just adore Foxy she's my husbands baby


----------



## Janelle Green (Oct 28, 2016)

My fall outdoor Russian enclosure and you can see Foxys fall enclosure she's a 2 year old Red Foot 5inches Franklin male Russian Zoey and Cleo baby Russians and Foxy the Red Foot = 4


----------



## Janelle Green (Oct 28, 2016)

Mom I'm soaking in my pool leave me alone  Franklin my male Russian enjoying the beautiful fall weather outside


----------



## Janelle Green (Oct 28, 2016)

Ya I'm sexy and I know it


----------



## Janelle Green (Oct 28, 2016)

Foxys Halloween costume for the pet costume contest were attending at a Halloween festival she's a black widow


----------

